# Internal meat thermometer



## AmericanSmoker30 (Apr 20, 2014)

Can you leave the probe in the meat during the smoking process without draining the juice? Seems easier to check with the electric smoker.


----------



## hambone1950 (Apr 20, 2014)

Absolutely.


----------



## AmericanSmoker30 (Apr 20, 2014)

It makes sense. Just wanted some "seasoned" input to make sure I wasn't overlooking something. Thanks[emoji]128173[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 20, 2014)

What type of probe? The remote ones are fine to leave in. Some of the instant ones (dial type) are oven safe some are not.


----------



## AmericanSmoker30 (Apr 20, 2014)

Dgital built into smoker. Has a meat probe button that allows you to check meat temp while cooking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yep that one would be fine to leave in.


----------



## hambone1950 (Apr 21, 2014)

smokinNubie said:


> Dgital built into smoker. Has a meat probe button that allows you to check meat temp while cooking.



I did assume that  you knew the difference between an oven safe therm and one that would melt. :biggrin:.


----------



## AmericanSmoker30 (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah, i have seen the little plastic pop up ones. I would not trust those personally.


----------



## wade (Apr 21, 2014)

The one you have should be fine


----------

